# Fuente Poder 50v 20A El voltaje no se mantiene fijo



## Dls (Abr 5, 2014)

Hola amigos antes que nada un saludo y fuerte abrazo

Hace aproximadamente 2 años adquiri una fuente de poder variable de 50v a 20 Ampers Variable
ly pues por cosas de la vida casi no lo use mas que como 15 veces por cuestiones de viajes, pero esas veces que lo use funcionaba de maravilla.  Cuando volvi de mis viajes ahora si empeze a usarlo de forma muy frecuente, funciono bien las primeras ocasiones pero a los siguientes usos de repente ponias por ejemplo 5V y no se mantenia fijo cambiaba en un rango de 3v-8v sin parar todo alocado  e igual si ponias 24v no se mantenia. tenias que moverlo poco a poco hasta que se medio ajustara y comprobaras que ya se estabiliza. cosa que cuando lo compre no pasaba eso, ponias el voltaje y no se volvia a mover
y me preocupa mucho que se mueva el voltaje porque tengo que alimentar aparatos laptops, o parecidos con voltajes muy exactos y que no se mueva NADA.

y la verdad no tengo idea de donde comenzar a checar a ver si me puedes ayudar y orientar
''no creo que sean las perillas de ajuste porque como dije casi ni lo use y ademas el voltaje aunque ni toques la perilla el voltaje se vuelve loco''

Les anexo unas imagenes Amigos
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2014)

En esta imagen parece que hubiera un cable suelto en el termostato 

Ver el archivo adjunto 108025


----------



## Dls (Abr 5, 2014)

tienes mucha razon Fogonazo
el lunes que regrese a mi taller inmediatamente lo checo y al parecer si se ve desoldado
eres muy buen observador Fogonazo
Gracias!


----------



## Dls (Abr 7, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En esta imagen parece que hubiera un cable suelto en el termostato
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108025





lo acabo de checar ahora si y el cable esta soldado solo que un poquito mas abajo....
que mas puede ser que el voltaje se ponga a variar solo???


----------



## chclau (Abr 7, 2014)

Si no lo usaste mucho tiempo hay una posibilidad de que los potenciometros esten sucios, limpialos con aerosol para contactos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 7, 2014)

Amigo, has comparado la tensión que arroja el voltímetro del equipo, con un multímetro?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola a todos , esa fuente es enbasada en tecnologia conmutadada y si no me equivoco enpleya un CI pwm Tl494 como controlador y mi recuerdo tener mirado en esa misma fuente un transistor Mosfet en serie con la salida , haora yo no se si ese MosFet sirve como una chave de protección o es un regulador serie de tensión pero enpleado en ayustes finos.
Una tentiva es canbiar los potenciometros por nuevos , haora si la regulación si manten mala entonses seguramente lo circuito de regulación tiene algun conponente dañado o estressado.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dls (Abr 7, 2014)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, has comparado la tensión que arroja el voltímetro del equipo, con un multímetro?



Por supuesto que lo e comparado con mi multimetro fluke 

y voy a limpiarlos con wd40 aver que pasa


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 7, 2014)

Dls dijo:


> Por supuesto que lo e comparado con mi multimetro fluke
> 
> y voy a limpiarlos con wd40 aver que pasa



Hola...No uses WD40 si no un limpiador para aparatos Electrónicos no Mecánicos a base de aceite!!!!
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Dls (Abr 7, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...No uses WD40 si no un limpiador para aparatos Electrónicos no Mecánicos a base de aceite!!!!
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



afff :/ siempre e usado eso y me ha funcionado, me recomiendas algun aceite en especial o alguna marca (si es que se puede poner) o como lo busco



por cierto

YA FUNCIONO

los limpie con wd40 muy bien y probe y ahora funciona de maravilla
mmm extraño no lo use mucho y se "ensuciaron"
pero ya quedo
gracias a todos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2014)

Yo enpleyo para linpeza de potenciometros y chaves de onda (bandas de frequenzias) lo aerosol "Linpia Contactos Phillips" ese tipo evapora mui ligero y no  mela o molla con aceite los contactos , creo yo el sener enbasado en freon por sener mucho volatil.
Que bueno que lograste exito en tu mantenimiento , pero pense en la proxima ves canbiar eses potenciometros  por otros nuevos ( 0Km) de modo garantizar un bueno tienpo de trabajo sin problemas.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dls (Abr 8, 2014)

gracias Danien un saludo y abrazo


----------

